# 2nd Annual Indian River Nautical Flea Market and Seafood Festival January 2011



## out-cast

http://www.flnauticalfleamarket.com/

January 15&16, 2011


----------



## cutrunner

sweet, ill b there


----------



## MATT

You may find me hanging around...


----------



## Flyline

I would like to go there amd check it out.


----------



## cutrunner

We could have a meeting of the minds


----------



## out-cast

> I would like to go there amd check it out.


Nevermind....I'm out.


----------



## mudd_minnow

I might show up but if i'm their I'll be out of my mind...
Mudd Minnow


----------



## MATT

we should meet up for a beverage before the flea market.


----------



## cutrunner

word


----------



## mudd_minnow

Sounds good I don't know the area but if we all want to meet some place, just give the address and time.
Mudd Minnow


----------



## cutrunner

where is the place anyway?


----------



## mudd_minnow

Here is what I got

Indian River Fairgrounds
7955 58th Ave 
Vero Beach, FL 32967

January 15-16, 2011
     9 am to 6 pm 
Admission $7.00 Children 12 and under FREE
Purchase Indian River Nautical Flea Market T-Shirt and Get In FREE

2nd Annual Indian River Nautical Flea Market and Seafood Festival, Saturday and Sunday, January 15-16 2011, from 9 a.m. to 6 p.m. at the Indian River Fairgrounds, Vero Beach, Fl. 400 Nautical and Marine Vendor Booths, Used Boats, Seafood, Music Fest With Continuous Live Reggie and Island Music. Boating and Fishing Seminars, Workshops and Demonstrations. Original Marine, Nautical  and Tropical Art and Arts and Crafts.

Looks like it's south west of Wabasso about several miles. Check Mapquest and see the distance.

Need to know the place to meet for beer and women.


Mudd Minnow


----------



## out-cast

Pm me for my number if y'all wanna meet up. I'm not set on which day yet. Usually get better deals on the 2nd day.


----------

